# Lake Constance, Germany. Where to stay?



## chrisgog

We are setting off for a 5 week tour next week with the aim of travelling down Rhine to Lake Constance.

Where do you all recommend stopping at lake Constance? We can cycle and don't mind being outside of a town. Don't like all singing and dancing campsites but like small sites and stopovers.

What area should we go to and what should we avoid? What is a definite visit?

Any information gratefully received
Thanks
Chris


----------



## ianhibs

I have an answer for you but I'm too tired right now. Will post tomorrow.

Ian


----------



## Bethune

I am doing some research with regard to a cycle tour around Lake Constance next year. There is a cycle route all round the lake with information here
http://www.bodensee-radweg.com/startpage.html
and I came across this page from the Independent
http://www.independent.co.uk/travel/europe/the-complete-guide-to-lake-constance-448409.html

I was at the Goethe Institute (learning German) some thirty years ago and from memory would recommend Lindau, Meersburg, Bregenz, Konstanz, Stein am Rhein and Rheinfall near Schaffhausen. Sorry no information on camping places.


----------



## Goldwinger

We stayed last year at Gitzenweiler Hof, Lindau,Bodensee. it is a large site with a good area for motorhomes very good and quite at night, close to Lindau, beautiful area lots to do and see.


----------



## jonegood

we visited lake konstanz last september, beautiful but weather a bit changeable. Cycling is excellent we rode for miles along the lakeside. 

Cant help on campsites other than ther seemed to be plenty but we used the excellent Stellplatze, the best one was Uberlingen, its up above the town next to the hospital, Meersburg was also good just outside the pretty town with a ferry link across to Konstanz town. 

Would reccomend a visit to the zepelin museum at Freiderichshaven if you get a rainy day (or anyway actually) .

If you are looking for a goodstop over would recommend Lac du Der by Dijon its an artificial lake with a level 26km cyclepath all around the dike plenty of sailing/fishing /birdwatching etc, again plenty of aires and a couple of campsites.

Hope you have a great time we certainly did.

Jon


----------



## 89862

Lac du Der is around 100 miles from Dijon! It's about 30 miles SSE from Chalons-en-Champagne.


----------



## bognormike

TRy Park Camping Lindau - on the lake, just at the Austrian border - nice site with clean facilities. Easy cycle or bus into Lindau - town not to be missed. Boat trips on the lake & superb cafes / bars.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3948

good stellplatz at Meersburg

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3025


----------



## Bethune

Further to my recent post I see that Promobil in their June issue had an article on the Bodensee. To places previously suggested add Reichenau (www.reichenau.de), Mainau Island (particularly for gardeners as it is renowned for its flowers - www.mainau.de). There is opera at the Bregenz Festival starting July 22nd.
If you have a spare €355 (gulp !!!) pocket money take a flight in a Zeppelin over Lake Constance 
Stellplatz in the centre of Konstanz (12 vehicles) GPS 47 39 25 N / 09 10 5 east; Meersburg (80 vehicles with a bus to town centre) GPS 47 42 08 N / 09 16 11 East; Friedrichshafen (20 vehicles) belongs to nearby Camp Site Cap Rotach GPS 47 39 00 North / 09 29 45 East.
Camp Sites www.camping-hegne.de ; www.campingdorf.de
Have a great trip
Philip


----------



## peejay

In addition to all the good advice so far....

You might like to consider taking in a few 'Deutsche Ferienstrasse' or 'German holiday routes' on the way down to make the journey more interesting. A few that spring to mind are the 'Rheinischersagenweg' or 'Rhein Romantic Route' and along the way, if you like wine then a quick detour across to the Pfalzerwald around Neustadt a d Weinstrasse taking in the 'Deutsche Weinstrasse' come highly recommended. There are many vineyards/stellplatz that welcome motorhomers in this region, many are listed in the campsite database. I did a little write up about German holiday routes where you will find many handy links for the above..

>Deutsche Ferienstrasse<

The Rheinfalls has been mentioned, there is an official overnight parking area next to the falls at Neuhausen, details in the campsite database.

Most of the stellplatze mentioned are also in our database, ones I can recommend are at Radolfzell, Uberlingen, Meersburg. There is one at Lindau but it is expensive for what is effectively just a carpark but handy for day parking. Saved the best 'till last, there is a great little stellplatz on Insell Reichenau, a pretty little flat island that juts into the Lake, you can cycle all around the island and buy locally grown produce from all the smallholdings and houses around the route. The stellplatz is popular so arrive early but there is a campsite just around the corner if you prefer.

For more stellplatze in the area then it might be worthwhile purchasing the 'Bordatlas' from Vicarious books.

Have a good one.

Pete


----------



## ed786

We stayed on the stellplatz at Friedrichshaven already mentioned by Bethune when on our Germany tour last month. As stated, the stellplatz is associated with the adjacent campsite Cap Rotach and you have full use of the sanitory facilities which are probably the best we have experienced. Cost per night was 9 or 10 euros with no electricity but is ideal for an overnight stay with the opportunity to visit The Zeppelin Museum which is well worth doing. Also Friedrichshaven is a very pleasant place with a good frontage to the Lake and is one of the places which I would like to revisit. Generally, stellplatzes around Lake Zurich are on the expensive side relative to others because of the tourist area.


----------



## rupert1

Would visit the Rhine falls, you can stay in car park over night for about 7 euro, 2008 price, it has toilets and showers. I hate gardens but wife loves them and so we had to go to Mainau, well much to my surprise I loved this to and in my opinion a must visit. Here to you can stay overnight in the carpark, not sure of price as we moved on.


----------



## SaddleTramp

We have been there about 4 weeks ago and stayed at camping Lindau, It is a very nice site and the cycling routes are very close by, just as a matter of fact there are also some camping accessory shops at Lindau that have some great stuff.

Lindau is a great place and Lake Konstanz is fantastic, Have a great holiday.


----------



## CandA

Hi
We stayed at the campsite at Papier Muhle site at Stockach near Bodensee last year. This is a lovely campsite, with fantastic facilities. The site is terraced and has nice pitches, the access is a bit steep and might be difficult for a very big van, but was fine for us. They also have a very nice stellplatz that is flat and easy to get to. The owners run a motorhome sales place and there is a accessories shop nearby too. There is a bar at the site which does some food. Stockach is a pleasant German town with supermarkets etc and you can cycle to the lake quite easily. The site has no singing or dancing.
Happy camping


----------



## ianhibs

I can promise you that you won't be disappointed in your planned trip down the Rhine, in fact I'm really jealous. As to your destination, the Bodensee, as they call it on the German side, is one of the very best areas for summer holidays and we rate it as one of the top ten places we've ever visited in Europe.

Our knowledge is restricted to the northern shores so my advice can only cover this area. Previous posters have mentioned two sites. Park Camping at Lindau and Cap Rotach at Friedrichshafen. We've stayed at both and can highly recommend both for a stay. They're both on the lakeside and a short distance from their respective towns but if you have bikes you just cycle along the lake (it's cycling heaven in this area). The other thing they have in common is they both incorporate a stellplatz at the entrance at the entrance for motorhomes where you can stay for 10 euros (2008 price) and use the facilities in the camp.

The other place we visited was Unteruhldhingen (it means Lower Uhldhingen, not to be confused with Oberuhldhingen). There is a large car park there with places for motorhomes (GPS- N42.7244, E9.2355) and you can happily spend the night there. No-one else paid so neither did we. A short walk to the lakeside brings you to an outstandingly beautiful village where you can hire boats of all descriptions.

Yes, indeed make sure you visit the Zeppelin Museum in Friedrichshafen.and just beyond Lindau you can cross into Austria and visit Bregenz - and no, you don't have to buy a vignette. Above all, have a swim in the lake as it's supposed to be the cleanest water in Europe or so I was reliably informed. If you stay at Cap Rotach, go for the breakfast. It's not amazingly cheap but it's one of those "grab and return" type buffets where you can really fill up for the day.

If I might be so bold, on your return journey have you considered taking the "Romantic Road" or at least part of it. Do a search and find out more.

Happy travelling

Ian


----------



## chrisgog

Wow.  

Thanks everyone. Have clicked on some of the links and printed off the cycle routes etc. 

Campingplatz Hegne looks a fun campsite so we may visit there if spaces.

I can't list all of you to thank you but thanks to all as brilliant responses. 
Our cycle map of Lake Constance has arrived from Stanfords maps and all the info of the Rhine are greatly received.

Will be heading for as many Stellplatz as possible.
We are crossing via Hook of Holland so will not be at Lac de der which we regularly visit. This place should be on every motorhomers list.

Packing van today and copying all our documents ready. Leaving next Sunday. Can't wait.

Chris


----------



## chrisgog

TO EVERYONE:-

*Thanks*

Just returned last night and when we were in Germany we used all your information and I printed it off for reference. We started on the Rhine, then Mossel, then the Romantic route to Bodensee. Stayed at the stellplatz mentioned along the lake then went to Lake Titisee and camped right on edge of lake in middle of peak season....try doing that in the Lake District in August.

Must say the Germans have their Stellplatz system well worked out. We left some areas for a return visit another year as we moved to the Jura lakes in France then which were stunning.
Ardech,Lot,Vendee and Brittany with a return crossing from St Malo yesterday. Very impressed with that crossing as never used it before.

Brilliant hols and thanks again for brilliant information which was as you all said.
Better get planning next year now


----------

